# Reel bearings in lake jackson?



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

In need of the gear drive bearing (don't know actual name) it appears to be smaller and a bigger one where the spool comes through the body


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

You might have to make a drive over to FTU or Serious Tackle.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*bearing*



going_deep said:


> In need of the gear drive bearing (don't know actual name) it appears to be smaller and a bigger one where the spool comes through the body


call me and i will put one in the mail for you on Saturday. no charge

Allan
Seek rod and reel
281-469-9898


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Allan said:


> call me and i will put one in the mail for you on Saturday. no charge
> 
> Allan
> Seek rod and reel
> 281-469-9898


Thanks for the offer man, I got ahold of though


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

Allan said:


> call me and i will put one in the mail for you on Saturday. no charge
> 
> Allan
> Seek rod and reel
> 281-469-9898


Green to you man! Well done. :brew2:


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Order mine from FTU or Boca Bearings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

that little bearing is one you want to pack with grease, because it gets a spin off of water from edge of spool.


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a simple question.... Just finished rebuilding my Citica HG 200, but had to go to FTU to get my bearings, as I couldn't find them by reference to my reel. My question is this, can you order these bearing from Boca by reference to the item number on the Shimano schematic (BNT4194), or do I need a caliper to measure? Any help in ordering would be helpful... And although the bearing I got from FTU were great, I had to wait a week until they were in stock, and it is a pain to keep a reel in pieces for that long. thanks for any help. BTW I have three greenies, one Core, one Chronarch and three (all different models) Citica's.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Sun reel repair in Freeport Bruce Whalen 979-233-2492 cell 979285-4111


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

captain sandbar said:


> I have a simple question.... Just finished rebuilding my Citica HG 200, but had to go to FTU to get my bearings, as I couldn't find them by reference to my reel. My question is this, can you order these bearing from Boca by reference to the item number on the Shimano schematic (BNT4194), or do I need a caliper to measure? Any help in ordering would be helpful... And although the bearing I got from FTU were great, I had to wait a week until they were in stock, and it is a pain to keep a reel in pieces for that long. thanks for any help. BTW I have three greenies, one Core, one Chronarch and three (all different models) Citica's.


Try this:

http://www.bocabearings.com/dropin.aspx?f=shimano-fishing-reel-bearing-cross-reference.txt


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*bearing*



captain sandbar said:


> I have a simple question.... Just finished rebuilding my Citica HG 200, but had to go to FTU to get my bearings, as I couldn't find them by reference to my reel. My question is this, can you order these bearing from Boca by reference to the item number on the Shimano schematic (BNT4194), or do I need a caliper to measure? Any help in ordering would be helpful... And although the bearing I got from FTU were great, I had to wait a week until they were in stock, and it is a pain to keep a reel in pieces for that long. thanks for any help. BTW I have three greenies, one Core, one Chronarch and three (all different models) Citica's.


If you are getting bearings from FTU you will need part number. Most other shops myself included it wont matter.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Question for Allan et Al*

I'm not trying to steal this thread but I have a question. I have a Chronarch 100 and I can't figure out how to remove the bearing on the spool shaft on the crank side of the spool. Thanks in advance for a response.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

steverino said:


> I'm not trying to steal this thread but I have a question. I have a Chronarch 100 and I can't figure out how to remove the bearing on the spool shaft on the crank side of the spool. Thanks in advance for a response.


http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=13.0


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

fishingcacher said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.bocabearings.com/dropin.aspx?f=shimano-fishing-reel-bearing-cross-reference.txt


thanks for the link to the cross reference chart....


----------

